# Revolver RTA from Vandy Vape



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

*Revolver RTA *
The box says "Full Steam Ahead" and it lives up to its name... the airflow (revolver type from where it gets it name is original and I haven't seen it used before. It has more air than other similar RTA's and coupled with the simple build and wicking and good flavour makes this one one to take note of.

The flavour is very good and right up there with the best of the commercial RTA's. I'm not crazy about the short 810 drip tip so popped in a 510 adaptor and used one of my own drip tips. I love the fact they include a bubble tank because more juice has become a requirement for me these days! Top refill is simple. Also, you can remove the tank (upside down) and work on the coils and wick if you need to. I needed to because I put it a dash too much wick to start and the coil was getting starved of juice... shortened and thinned out the wick and bingo! Back in business!

I used a 3mm Ni80 Fused Clapton 0.573Ω and Titanium Cotton Fibre for the wick. And as always my Red Pill 3mg.

I'm using the dual airflow setting and have closed the airflow ring to about half and it has more than enough air for my liking... so those of you that are after more air in an RTA this one is for you.

I really like this RTA and so far no sign of leaking!







This amount of wick is a little too much... shorten slightly and think out about a third off.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rafique (19/6/18)

Where did u get it @Rob Fisher been waiting for it tI hit our shores

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Rafique said:


> Where did u get it @Rob Fisher been waiting for it tI hit our shores



From @Sir Vape @Rafique! They even beat VaporDNA to having stock! Probably a world first! Well done @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique (19/6/18)

Lol thanks, sirvape is really getting us goodies before everyone else. Will go have a look, or maybe just wait a bit for you to play around with it and check the classifieds religiously for the next 48 hours

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Nice one @Rob Fisher !!
Looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Tank number 4 refilled... the Revolver is a pretty good RTA!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wimmas (20/6/18)

Nice!

So far very good reviews on Youtube as well.

Uncle @Rob Fisher, how would you compare it to the Ammit 25mm flavour? Still no leaking yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/18)

Wimmas said:


> Nice!
> 
> So far very good reviews on Youtube as well.
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher, how would you compare it to the Ammit 25mm flavour? Still no leaking yet?



@Wimmas no still no leaking... I have put 4 tank fulls through it... it's one of the better normally priced RTA's... is it going to replace my Dvarw DL's? Not a chance and the Dvarw DL is worth every cent! 

Normally these new tanks I test last one or maybe two fills before they get cleaned and go into the display cabinet. The Revolver is still operational.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/18)

@Rob Fisher - what's the capacity of the revolver?
Looks like it holds quite a bit of juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what's the capacity of the revolver?
> Looks like it holds quite a bit of juice?



3ml of juice, expandable to 5ml with the bubble glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


>




What's the summary from Daniel @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/18)

Silver said:


> What's the summary from Daniel @Rob Fisher ?



He smaaked it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (5/7/18)

@Rob Fisher Still no leaks with the tank? Any updates as to your point of view?
How does it stack up against the Intake RTA that you had not too long ago?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

